# NHL Picks 2019-2020 by Professor MJ



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello hockey fans!

I'm a statistics university professor and I love to help fellow sports investors grow their bankroll!

I have developed the following 4 betting systems (more to come in the very near future), which are all in accodance with my contrarian approach so I really trust them a lot:

The Scoring Drought: +90.53 units over 1656 bets.
The Sloppy Defense: +27.64 units over 267 bets.
The Hot Scorers: +45.08 units over 332 bets.
The Stingy Goalies: +94.10 units over 2198 bets.

(the above numbers were obtained via my dataset on 9 seasons)

TOTAL:
*Profit = +257.35 units over 4453 bets (a ROI of +5.8%)*

Since the 2012-2013 season was shortened to 48 games, the data correspond to 8.6 seasons.

You can therefore expect to earn *29.92 units* (257.35 / 8.6) over *518 bets* (4453 / 8.6) *throughout one season*.

If your average bet is $100, your expected winnings are $2,992.

In this thread, I'm going to present one pick on Tuesdays and Thursdays (and perhaps Saturdays? We'll see how it goes).

We'll keep track of the record. Sounds good?

Let's get the party started!

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Sharks (at +105 or 2.05) at Blackhawks*

Let's get off to a good start!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 12, 2019)

We got off to a good start with the Sharks upsetting Chicago! Let's keep it up!

RECORD:

Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 0
Profit = +$1.05 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Coyotes (at +137 or 2.37) at Avalanche*

Have a good Saturday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 15, 2019)

We came close to pulling off a second straight upset, but the Coyotes lost in overtime in Colorado in our last pick.

RECORD:

Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 1
Profit = +$0.05 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Detroit Red Wings (at +130 or 2.30) at Vancouver Canucks*

Based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting angle, which goes like this:

Suppose a team has allowed 3 goals or less in each of its past three games (not necessarily wins). Fade that team if they are now playing at home with odds < 2.25 (i.e. +125 in American format). The latter condition ensures we are avoiding betting big&moderate favorites.

That being said, the Canucks have allowed 2, 2 and 3 goals in each of their three most recent matchups. They are indeed at home with a money line smaller than 2.25 so we are betting AGAINST them tonight.

Good luck with your plays, sports investors!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 17, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 2
Profit = -$0.95 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):
*
New Jersey Devils (at -112 or 1.893) vs New York Rangers*

The play is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting angle:

Bet a home team undergoing a losing skid of 3+ straight losses when facing a road team that has lost its past 1-2 game(s).

Since the Devils have lost their past six games, while the Blue Shirts lost 1 game in a row, we're taking New Jersey tonight!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 19, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 2
Bets lost = 2
Profit = -$0.06 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Vegas Golden Knights (at -122 or 1.82) at Pittsburgh Penguins*

This play is based on two betting angles, including "The Hot Teams Matchup", which goes as follows:

"Bet a road team coming off 1-2 straight win(s) when facing a home team riding a winning streak of length 3+."

Since Vegas has won 1 game in a row, while the Pens are on a 5-game winning streak, we are backing the Golden Knights.

Have a good Saturday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 22, 2019)

The last 2 picks hit, let's extend this good streak!

RECORD:

Bets won = 3
Bets lost = 2
Profit = +$0.76 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*New York Rangers (at +104 or 2.04) vs Arizona Coyotes*

This pick is based on "The Hot Scorers" betting angle, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team scores 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games (not necessarily wins). FADE them if they are now playing on the road.

The Coyotes have scored 5, 5 and 4 goals in their past three contests, respectively. Since they are playing in the Big Apple tonight, we are betting against them.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 24, 2019)

RECORD:

Bets won = 3
Bets lost = 3
Profit = -$0.24 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle):

*Anaheim Ducks (at +135 or 2.35) at Dallas Stars*

This pick is based on two betting angles at a time, including "The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup", which goes like this:

_Bet a road team coming off at least 2 straight losses when facing a home team coming off at least 2 straight wins. Bet only if the road team's money line is greater than 2.25 (i.e. we only focus on moderate/big dogs)._

This system yielded a 43-unit profit over 9 full seasons (via 428 bets).

Good luck to you!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm gonna do something special and provide a couple of picks today. But first:

RECORD:

Bets won = 3
Bets lost = 4
Profit = -$1.24 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks:

*Chicago Blackhawks (at +175 or 2.75 with Bet365) at Nashville Predators
Minnesota Wild (at +130 or 2.30 with Pinnacle) at Dallas Stars*

Both are based on 3 betting systems at a time!! One of them is called "The Blowout Effect", which goes as follows:

_"Bet a team that just blew out its previous opponent by 3+ goals if they are road underdogs tonight."_

Chicago's last game: won 5-1 against the Kings. Minnesota's last game: won 5-1 against those same Kings. Both Chicago and Minnesota are road dogs today, so they meet all criteria for betting.

This system generated gains of 60.49 units over 818 bets (ROI = 7.4%) through a 9-year span.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 1, 2019)

*5 NHL Picks for November 1*

RECORD:

Bets won = 3
Bets lost = 6
Profit = -$3.24 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Let's start climbing back!

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):


*4 STARS = Lightning (at -113 or 1.885) at Islanders*
*2 STARS = Flyers (at +108 or 2.08) at Devils*
*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +145 or 2.45) at Blues*
*2 STARS = Ducks (at -108 or 1.926) vs Canucks*
*1 STAR = Stars (at +122 or 2.22) at Avalanche*

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 4, 2019)

2 NHL Picks for November 4th

The picks went 3-2 for a +1.23-unit profit the last time I posted. Let's stay on the winning track!

RECORD:

Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 8
Profit = -$2.01 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*3 STARS = Red Wings (at +175 or 2.75) vs Predators
2 STARS = Coyotes (at -103 or 1.97) at Oilers*

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 5, 2019)

*6 NHL Picks for November 5th, 2019*

RECORD:

Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 9
Profit = -$2.04 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's system plays are (odds from Pinnacle):

*5 STARS = Senators (at +230 or 3.30) at Islanders
4 STARS = Avalanche (at +119 or 2.19) at Stars
3 STARS = Flyers (at -102 or 1.98) vs Hurricanes
3 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +125 or 2.25) vs Golden Knights
2 STARS = Blues (at +103 or 2.03) at Canucks
2 STARS = Wild (at +103 or 2.03) at Ducks*

The Ottawa Sens meet the criteria of three betting systems at a time, including "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting angle, which goes as follows:

_Bet a road team coming off 1-2 straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight victories._

This strategy led to a 66.87 unit-profit over a 9-year span (via 483 bets).

Since Ottawa has a 1-game winning streak, while the Isles are riding a nice 9-game winning streak, we are backing the Sens tonight. It's a long shot, but we'll see how it plays out!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 6, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 6*

3-3 record last night for a slight profit.

RECORD:

Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 12
Profit = -$2.00 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*2 STARS = Red Wings (at +135 or 2.35) at Rangers*
*2 STARS = Blues (+130 with Bet365 right now so I expect about +135 with Pinnacle) at Oilers*

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 7, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 7*

We picked both underdogs yesterday and got a 1-1 record, so we did net a profit.

RECORD:

Bets won = 11
Bets lost = 13
Profit = -$1.72 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*2 STARS = Panthers (at -111 or 1.90) vs Capitals
2 STARS = Penguins (at +100 or 2.00) at Islanders
2 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +145 or 2.45) at Coyotes
1 STAR = Rangers (at +226 or 3.26) at Hurricanes*

The Florida pick is based on "The Hot Scorers" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games. If they are playing on the road tonight, bet against them.

This betting angle yielded a 45.08-unit profit via 332 bets through a 9-year span.

Have a good day, fellows!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 8, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 8*

Big payday last night!

The system plays went 3-1, including a big underdog (Rangers at Canes) and a moderate dog (Jackets at Coyotes).

We won 3.71 units, which now puts us in profit territory! Attaboy!

RECORD:

Bets won = 14
Bets lost = 14
Profit = +$1.99 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*5 STARS = Red Wings (at +220 or 3.20) vs Bruins*
*4 STARS = Canucks (at +110 or 2.10) at Jets *

Once again we are going after a long shot. Detroit's pick meets the criteria of a season-high 4 betting systems at a time. It won't be easy at all, so let's cross our fingers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 11, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 11*

AWESOME!! The 5-star pick, was which a long shot, did win! The Red Wings did pull off a nice upset against the Bruins last Friday.

RECORD:


Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 15
Profit = +$3.19 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):


*4 STARS = Coyotes (at +165 or 2.65) at Capitals*
*1 STAR = Senators (at +208 or 3.08) at Hurricanes*

The Ottawa pick is based on "The Blowout" betting system:

Bet a team that blew out its previous opponent by a margin of 3+ goals. The team we bet must be on the road and its money line must be greater than 2.05 (which essentially means they must be underdogs).

This betting angle generated gains of 60.49 units over 818 bets through a 9-year span.

Good luck guys!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 12, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 12*

Now 5 straight days with positive gains! Let's try to keep the ball rolling!

RECORD:

Bets won = 16
Bets lost = 16
Profit = +$3.84 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*4 STARS = Coyotes (at +145 or 2.45) at Blues*
*3 STARS = Oilers (at +124 or 2.24) at Sharks*
*2 STARS = Avalanche (at +103 or 2.03) at Jets*
*1 STAR = Panthers (at +145 or 2.45) at Bruins*

Snow storm today in Quebec City, I hope you guys have a nice day...

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 13, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 13*

This is just unbelievable: we are riding an astounding winning streak.

RECORD:

Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +$6.77 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*No picks!*

BUT... how about a free survivor pool? The last man standing gets $50 USD. Details here.

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 14, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 14*

The free survivor pool with a $50 USD prize starts tonight. Submit your pick here!

RECORD:

Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +$6.77 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*2 STARS = Red Wings (at +125 or 2.25) at Kings*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting angle, whose details were provided to you in an earlier post.

Thus far in 2019, this strategy has generated a 1.42-unit profit over 43 bets (minimal gains, but still in positive territory!).

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 15, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 15*

Dammit! Our unbelievable good streak ended last night.

The Red Wings were just 2 minutes away from pulling off the upset in L.A., but the Kings tied the game late in the 3rd period before getting the W in overtime.

Let's get back on our feet quickly!

RECORD:

Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +$5.77 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +117 or 2.17) vs Blues*
*2 STARS = Senators (at +128 or 2.28) vs Flyers*

Both picks are based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system.

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 15, 2019)

*NHL Picks for November 16*

I'm posting the Saturday picks in advance since I won't have time to do it then (we are Friday late afternoon at the time of writing).

The system picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

4 STARS = Jets (at +188 or 2.88) at Lightning
4 STARS = Flames (at -105 or 1.95) at Coyotes
2 STARS = Hurricanes (at -116 or 1.86) at Wild

The Friday night games might add more system plays for Saturday depending on how they play out, but as of now those are 3 picks that we are definitely taking (since the teams involved are not playing Friday night).

Enjoy your weekend hockey fans!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 17, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Sunday November 17*

The betting systems are still on fire, 4-1 over past two days with many underdogs hitting!

RECORD:

Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 19
Profit = +$9.96 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*2 STARS = Sabres (at +123 or 2.23) at Blackhawks*
*2 STARS = Flames (at +136 or 2.36) at Golden Knights*

Good Sunday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 18, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Monday November 18*

Both picks lost yesterday (two underdogs), unfortunately. Still a good cushion in profit territory, let's rebound tonight!

RECORD:

Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 21
Profit = +$7.96 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*2 STARS = Kings (at +145 or 2.45) at Coyotes*
*1 STAR = Ducks (at +194 or 2.94) at Capitals*

Good luck with your plays!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 19, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Tuesday November 19*

For the second straight day, both picks lost.

We knew a losing streak was bound to happen, eventually. Let's hope it does not last very long!

RECORD:

Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 23
Profit = +$5.96 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are (odds from Pinnacle):

*5 STARS = Blues (at +106 or 2.06) vs Lightning*
*2 STARS = Flyers (at +120 or 2.20) at Panthers*
*2 STARS = Islanders (at +113 or 2.13) at Penguins*
*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +107 or 2.07) vs Canadiens*
*2 STARS = Canucks (at +130 or 2.30) at Stars*
*2 STARS = Maple Leafs (at +131 or 2.31) at Golden Knights*
*2 STARS = Oilers (at +123 or 2.23) at Sharks*
*1 STAR = Jets (at +166 or 2.66) at Predators*

The Blues pick is based on three betting systems: "The Big Upset", "The Snapped Winning Streak" and "The Cold Teams Matchup".

Here are the details of "The Big Upset" strategy:

_"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.70 in decimal format (i.e. +170 in American format). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C is its money line is greater than 1.667 in decimal format (i.e. -150 in American format, to avoid betting big favorites which did not prove to be profitable)."_

Tampa's last game was a 4-3 loss to Winnipeg, where the Jets' money line was 2.88. For this reason, we are going to bet AGAINST the Lightning tonight (since St. Louis is NOT a big favorite today).

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 20, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Wednesday November 20*

5 wins and 3 losses last night. Considering all 8 picks were on underdogs, we made a nice 3.15 unit profit.

RECORD:

Bets won = 28
Bets lost = 26
Profit = +$9.11 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Only one pick today (odds from Bookmaker):

*1 STAR = Rangers (at +158 or 2.58) vs Capitals*

The pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting angle:

_"Suppose a team allows 4+ goals in each of its past two games. Bet them tonight if they are playing at home with a money line greater than 2.05 (i.e. +105 in American format)."_

Using this system over a nine-year period led to 27.64-unit gains via 267 bets.

The Rangers have allowed 4 and 9 goals in their last two meetings, respectively. Since they are indeed home underdogs, we are backing them tonight at MSG.

Good day!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 21, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Thursday November 21*

Nice hit with the Rangers upsetting the top team in the league last night, yet another rewarding betting day!

RECORD:

Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 26
Profit = +$10.69 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are:

*5 STARS = Red Wings (at +151 or 2.51) at Blue Jackets*
*4 STARS = Sabres (at +192 or 2.92) at Bruins*
*4 STARS = Flyers (at +144 or 2.44) at Hurricanes*
*4 STARS = Maple Leafs (at +103 or 2.03) at Coyotes*
*2 STARS = Flames (at +135 or 2.35) at Blues*

The Detroit pick is rated 5 stars because it meets the criteria of three different betting angles: "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Cold Team versus Hot Team matchup".

Let's stay hot!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 25, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Monday November 25*

What's up hockey fans, I hope you had a nice weekend!

Here are the plays recommended by my 10 betting systems for today.

RECORD:

Bets won = 31
Bets lost = 29
Profit = +$10.16 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are:

*5 STARS = Ducks (at +113 or 2.13) vs Islanders*
*4 STARS = Golden Knights (at +112 or 2.12) at Stars*
*3 STARS = Sabres (at +213 or 3.13) at Lightning*
*3 STARS = Senators (at +143 or 2.43) at Blue Jackets*

The Anaheim pick is rated 5 stars because it meets the criteria of three different betting angles.

One of them is "The Cold Teams Matchup" strategy:

_"Bet a home underdog if it has lost at least 3 straight games and facing a team that has lost 1-2 game(s) in a row."_

This system led to 44.95-unit gains over a nine-year period (through 141 bets).

Have a good Monday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 26, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Tuesday November 26*

RECORD:

Bets won = 32
Bets lost = 32
Profit = +$8.29 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Just one system play today:

*1 STAR = Bruins (at -114 or 1.88) at Canadiens*

This pick is based on "The Big Upset" betting system, which goes like this:

_"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.70 (i.e. +170 in American format). If Team B's next game is against Team D whose money line is greater than 1.667 (i.e. -150 in American format), bet Team D."_

The latter part allows us to avoid betting big favorites; past data suggest they are not good value bets under such circumstances.

Over a nine-year period, this strategy yielded a profit of 27.81 units via 600 bets.

It is not one of my favorite betting angles for a few reasons, which is why such picks are rated just 1 star. This season thus far: +4.04 from 18 bets.

Montreal was the victim of a fairly big upset in their last game; the Rangers beat them despite 2.98 odds. According to the criteria above, we are therefore betting against them tonight.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 27, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Wednesday November 27*

RECORD:

Bets won = 33
Bets lost = 32
Profit = +$9.17 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's picks are:

*5 STARS = Blues (at +138 or 2.38) at Lightning*
*2 STARS = Panthers (at +138 or 2.38) at Capitals*
*2 STARS = Golden Knights (at +117 or 2.17) at Predators*
*2 STARS = Jets (at +125 or 2.25) at Sharks*
*1 STAR = Ducks (at +127 or 2.27) at Coyotes*

The Blues pick is based on three betting systems at a time, including "The Cold Team vs Hot Team Matchup", which goes like this:

_"Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight LOSSES when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight WINS. Bet only if the road team's money line is greater than 2.25 in decimal format."_

Over a nine-year period, this strategy yielded a profit of 42.69 units via 428 bets.

In this case, St. Louis is undergoing a two-game losing skid, while Tampa is riding a three-game winning streak. Since the odds on the Blues are indeed larger than 2.25, we are betting them tonight!

Have a nice day all!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 28, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Thursday November 28*

3-2 last night despite picking 5 underdogs, so a good money making day (+1.80 units)!

Both losses by a one-goal margin, so we had a legitimate shot at a perfect 5-0 record.

RECORD:


Bets won = 36
Bets lost = 34
Profit = +$10.97 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Just one game in the NHL today. My 10 betting systems recommend staying away from that game.

I still wanted to wish a great Thanksgiving day to my American friends! Enjoy your day with your loved ones!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 28, 2019)

Wanna play a free NHL survivor pool with a $50 USD prize?

If so, simply comment this video (I need AT LEAST 50 responses to run it).

Happy Thanksgiving!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Nov 29, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Friday November 29*

Today's system picks are:

*5 STARS = Red Wings (at +221 or 3.21) at Flyers*
*3 STARS = Kings (at +140 or 2.40) at Sharks*
*3 STARS = Blues (at +135 or 2.35) at Stars*
*2 STARS = Senators (at +167 or 2.67) at Wild*
*2 STARS = Capitals (at -111 or 1.90) vs Lightning*
*1 STAR = Predators (at +114 or 2.14) at Hurricanes*

Happy Friday!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 2, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Monday December 2*

RECORD:

Bets won = 39
Bets lost = 37
Profit = +$11.36 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's system picks are:

*2 STARS = Golden Knights (at -132 or 1.76) at Rangers*
*1 STAR = RedWings (at +177 or 2.77) vs Islanders*

The Detroit pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting angle:

_"Suppose a team allows 4+ goals in each of its past two games. Bet them tonight if they are playing at home with a money line greater than 2.05 (i.e. +105 in American format)."_

Using this system over a nine-year period led to 27.64-unit gains via 267 bets.

The Wings have allowed 5 and 6 goals in their last two meetings, respectively. Since they are indeed home underdogs, we are backing them tonight.

It also fits my contrarian approach; they won't be a sexy pick considering they have lost their past nine games.

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 3, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Tuesday December 3*

RECORD:

Bets won = 40
Bets lost = 38
Profit = +$11.12 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's system picks are (what??? 9 system picks out of 10 games, I've never seen that before!):

*5 STARS = Stars (at -109 or 1.92) at Jets*
*4 STARS = Hurricanes (at +135 or 2.35) at Bruins*
*4 STARS = Maple Leafs (at -114 or 1.88) at Flyers*
*4 STARS = Coyotes (at +119 or 2.19) at Blue Jackets*
*3 STARS = Lightning (at +104 or 2.04) at Predators*
*2 STARS = Senators (at +145 or 2.45) at Canucks*
*2 STARS = Sharks (at +107 or 2.07) vs Capitals*
*1 STAR = Islanders (at +111 or 2.11) at Canadiens*
*1 STAR = Devils (at +125 or 2.25) vs Golden Knights*

The Dallas pick is based on the following three betting systems: "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Snapped Winning Streak". The latter goes like this:

_"Bet against a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Bet only if your team's money line is greater than 1.667 (i.e. -150 in American format)."_

This betting strategy used over a nine-year period led to gains of $87.34 through 1045 bets.

In this case, the Jets just got their three-game winning streak snapped, so we are fading them tonight.

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 4, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Wednesday December 4*

Ouch. Tough day last night, as almost half of our yearly profit disappeared.

That's ok. Gotta learn to cope with losing streaks when doing sports investments.

RECORD:

Bets won = 42
Bets lost = 45
Profit = +$6.35 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's system picks are:

*2 STARS = Senators (at +190 or 2.90) at Oilers*
*2 STARS = Kings (at +121 or 2.21) vs Capitals*

The Los Angeles pick is based on "The Hot Scorers" betting angle:

"Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games. Bet AGAINST that team if they are on the road tonight."

This system yielded a profit of 45.08 units via 332 bets over a nine-year period.

Now, the Caps have scored 5, 5 and 4 goals in their three most recent matchups. Considering they are the visiting team tonight, we are fading them.

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 5, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Thursday December 5*

1-1 last night for a +0.90 unit profit since the Sens were able to pull off a big upset in Edmonton.

RECORD:

Bets won = 43
Bets lost = 46
Profit = +$7.25 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's system picks are:

*5 STARS = Blackhawks (at +199 or 2.99) at Bruins*
*4 STARS = Coyotes (at +134 or 2.34) at Flyers*
*3 STARS = Sabres (at +144 or 2.44) at Flames*
*2 STARS = Sharks (at +145 or 2.45) at Hurricanes*
*1 STAR = Jets (at +140 or 2.40) at Stars*

The Arizona pick is based on two betting systems, including "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting angle:

_"Bet a road team coming off 1-2 straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins."_

This system yielded a profit of 66.87 units via 483 bets over a nine-year period.

According to this betting strategy, since the Coyotes have won one game in a row and the Flyers are riding a five-game winning streak, we're going to back Arizona.

Thanks for reading!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 6, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Friday December 6*

The 5-star and 4-star plays hit last night!

Despite a 2-3 record, we made a profit thanks in large part to the Blackhawks pulling off the big upset in Boston!

RECORD:

Bets won = 45
Bets lost = 49
Profit = +$7.58 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Only one team meets the criteria of one of my 10 NHL betting systems:

*3 STARS = Kings (at +146 or 2.46) at Oilers*

This pick relies on "The Big Upset" and "The Scoring Drought" strategies.

Here are the details of "The Big Upset" angle:

_"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.70 (i.e. +170 in American format. If Team B's next game is against Team C, bet Team C if its money line is greater than 1.667 (i.e. -150 in American format)."_

This system yielded a profit of 27.81 units via 600 bets over a nine-year period. Not my personal favorite, but I'm still using it.

In Edmonton's last game, they were upset at home against the Sens. Ottawa's money line was much bigger than 2.70. According to the system, we need to bet AGAINST the Oilers, which means we're taking the Kings (unless they had been big favorites, which is not the case here).

I'll talk to you again Monday, unless... If you wish to receive the NHL system plays for all 4 weekends in December, please go here.

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 9, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Monday December 9*

RECORD:

Bets won = 45
Bets lost = 50
Profit = +$6.58 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +198 or 2.98) at Capitals*
*2 STARS = Flames (at +140 or 2.40) at Avalanche*

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 10, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Tuesday December 10*

VERY NICE!! Both picks hit last night (both underdogs), including the 5-star play as the Blue Jackets upset the Caps in Washington!

RECORD:

Bets won = 47
Bets lost = 50
Profit = +$9.96 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Canadiens (at +145 or 2.45) at Penguins*
*4 STARS = Ducks (at +145 or 2.45) at Wild*
*4 STARS = RedWings (at +210 or 3.10) at Jets*
*2 STARS = Sharks (at +150 or 2.50) at Predators*
*2 STARS = Devils (at +179 or 2.79) at Stars*
*1 STAR = Blackhawks (at +176 or 2.76) at Golden Knights*
*1 STAR = Rangers (at +106 or 2.06) at Kings*

The Rangers pick barely qualifies under "The Blowout" betting system:

_Bet a team that blew out its previous opponent by a margin of 3+ goals. The team we bet must be on the road and its money line must be greater than 2.05 (which essentially means they must be underdogs)._

This betting angle generated gains of 60.49 units over 818 bets through a 9-year span.

The Rangers' last game was a convincing 5-0 win over Vegas. Since they are indeed on the road tonight with odds barely above 2.05, we are backing them.

Good luck guys!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 11, 2019)

*NHL Picks for Wednesday December 11*

We lost close to 2 units last night, but at least the top two picks hit.

RECORD:

Bets won = 49
Bets lost = 55
Profit = +$7.86 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Bruins (at +112 or 2.12) at Capitals*
*3 STARS = Senators (at +176 or 2.76) at Canadiens*
*2 STARS = Flyers (at +141 or 2.41) at Avalanche*

The Boston pick meets the criteria of three betting angles at a time: "The Big Upset", "The Scoring Drought" and "The Snapped Winning Streak".

Let's see how we do with those system plays!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 12, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday December 12*

The December slide continued last night... Still in profit territory this season, but got cut down recently.

RECORD:

Bets won = 49
Bets lost = 58
Profit = +$4.86 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*3 STARS = Blue Jackets (at +150 or 2.50) at Penguins*
*2 STARS = Bruins (at +131 or 2.31) at Lightning*
*2 STARS = Oilers (at +111 or 2.11) at Wild*
*2 STARS = Maple Leafs (at -109 or 1.92) at Flames*
*2 STARS = Blackhawks (at +131 or 2.31) at Coyotes*
*1 STAR = Islanders (at +106 or 2.06) at Panthers*
*1 STAR = RedWings (at +166 or 2.66) vs Jets*
*1 STAR = Canucks (at +115 or 2.15) vs Hurricanes*

A total of 8 system plays, but none rated 4-5 stars? That's odd...

Let's hope for a nice rebound tonight!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 13, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Friday December 13*

Will Friday the 13th bring us good luck? I hope so since it is my youngest son's birthday today! Happy b-day Jay!!

RECORD:

Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 63
Profit = +$3.73 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Golden Knights (at +140 or 2.40) at Stars*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting system.

Have a GREAT weekend!!!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 18, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday December 17*

(the site was down so couldn't post here in time, but here was my daily write-up)

RECORD:

Bets won = 53
Bets lost = 63
Profit = +$5.13 (from RISKING 1$ on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Predators (at +130 or 2.30) at Islanders
3 STARS = Canucks (at -110 or 1.91) vs Canadiens
2 STARS = Penguins (at +107 or 2.07) at Flames
1 STAR = Sharks (at -105 or 1.95) vs Coyotes*

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 18, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday December 18*

The 5-star play hit last night as the Preds upset the Islanders 8-3!

RECORD:


Bets won = 55
Bets lost = 65
Profit = +5.50 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:


*4 STARS = Oilers (at +150 or 2.50) at Blues*

The pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting angles.

Have a nice day fellows!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 19, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday December 19*

The underdog Oilers put up a good fight in St. Louis last night, but ended up losing 2-1. Good try!

RECORD:

Bets won = 55
Bets lost = 66
Profit = +4.50 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's plays based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Sabres (at +133 or 2.33) at Flyers*
*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (at -141 or 1.71) vs Kings*
*2 STARS = Wild (at +136 or 2.36) at Coyotes*
*1 STAR = Senators (at +132 or 2.32) vs Predators*

The Ottawa pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting angle:

_"Suppose a team allows 4+ goals in each of its past two games. Bet them tonight if they are playing at home with a money line greater than 2.05 (i.e. +105 in American format)."_

The Sens have lost their previous two contests by 4-3 and 6-1 scores, so they did lose both games by allowing at least four goals.

Using this system over a nine-year period led to 27.64-unit gains via 267 bets (ROI = +10.4%).

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 20, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Friday December 20*

3-1 last night, including two underdogs for a 2.39-unit profit. Let's keep it up, fellows!

RECORD:

Bets won = 58
Bets lost = 67
Profit = +6.89 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone system play based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*1 STAR = Rangers (at +150 or 2.50) vs Maple Leafs*

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting angle that I told you about yesterday.

Have a great weekend, hockey fans!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Dec 31, 2019)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday December 31*

RECORD:

Bets won = 58
Bets lost = 68
Profit = +5.89 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Wild (at +115 or 2.15 odds) vs Maple Leafs*
*2 STARS = Hurricanes (at -167 or 1.60 odds) vs Canadiens*
*2 STARS = Coyotes (at -105 or 1.95 odds) vs Blues*
*1 STAR = Blackhawks (at +165 or 2.65 odds) at Flames*

Happy New Year!!!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 3, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday January 3rd*

RECORD:

Bets won = 61
Bets lost = 69
Profit = +8.09 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = RedWings (at Stars @ +270 or 3.70 odds)*

Best of luck, folks!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 6, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday January 6th*

RECORD:

Bets won = 61
Bets lost = 70
Profit = +7.09 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Oilers (at Maple Leafs @ +190 or 2.90 odds)*
*2 STARS = Islanders (vs Avalanche @ +109 or 2.09 odds)*

The Edmonton pick is rated 5 stars because it meets the criteria for betting of three systems at a time: "The Stingy Goalies", "The Blowout" and "The Hot Teams Matchup".

Let's see how it plays out!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 7, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday January 7th*

Oh yeah! Both picks won yesterday, including the 5-star play where the Oilers pulled off a great upset in Toronto!

RECORD:

Bets won = 63
Bets lost = 70
Profit = +10.08 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Senators (@ +267 or 3.67 odds, at Capitals)*
*2 STARS = Canucks (@ +187 or 2.87 odds, at Lightning)*
*2 STARS = Islanders (@ -119 or 1.84 odds, at Devils)*
*2 STARS = Rangers (@ +140 or 2.40 odds, vs Avalanche)*
*1 STAR = Coyotes (@ +110 or 2.10 odds, at Panthers)*
*1 STAR = RedWings (@ +140 or 2.40 odds, vs Canadiens)*

As of 7 am Eastern Time, only Bet365 has odds on Coyotes-Panthers and Canadiens-RedWings so the odds above came from this sportsbook.

The Rangers pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting angle. There are two different sets of criteria for betting under this strategy, one of them being as follows:

_"Bet a home team coming off 3+ straight losses when facing a road team coming off 1-2 straight loss(es), only if the home team's money line is greater than 2.05 (which means we focus exclusively on underdogs)."_

This system led to a 44.95-unit profit through 141 bets over the course of nine seasons (ROI = 31.9%). Such plays are seldom seen, so let's take advantage of it tonight!

Goooooood luck my sports investing friends!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 8, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday January 8th*

Pretty lucrative day last night by winning 4 bets and losing 2, despite picking five underdogs out of six picks.

Yesterday's profit was 2.74 units.

RECORD:

Bets won = 67
Bets lost = 72
Profit = +12.82 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*3 STARS = Jets (@ +167 or 2.67 odds, at Maple Leafs)*
*3 STARS = Flyers (@ +115 or 2.15 odds, vs Capitals)*
*3 STARS = Kings (@ +124 or 2.24 odds, vs Stars)*

Both the Flyers and Kings are based on the exact same betting angles: "The Hot Scorers" and "The Porous Defense".

Let me remind you quickly what the latter is all about:

_"Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games. Bet AGAINST that team if they are on the road tonight."_

This system yielded a profit of 45.08 units via 332 bets over a nine-year period.

Now, the Caps have scored 6, 5 and 4 goals in their three most recent matchups. Considering they are the visiting team tonight, we are fading them against Philly.

As for the Dallas Stars, they scored exactly 4 goals in each of their three games. For the same reasons, we are fading them at Los Angeles.

Best of luck with your plays!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 9, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday January 9th*

Another good day with a 2-1 record despite picking 3 underdogs. Last night's profit: +1.82 units.

RECORD:

Bets won = 69
Bets lost = 73
Profit = +14.64 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Kings (@ +245 or 3.45 odds, at Golden Knights)*
*2 STARS = Panthers (@ -143 or 1.70 odds, vs Canucks)*
*2 STARS = Devils (@ +150 or 2.50 odds, at Rangers)*
*1 STAR = Ducks (@ +122 or 2.22 odds, vs Stars)*

"The Scoring Drought" betting system is backing two teams today: the Kings and the Devils. Here are the details of this strategy:

_"Suppose a team has lost its past two games by scoring a maximum of 3 goals in each contest. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line greater than 1.80 (i.e. -125 in American format)."_

This betting angle, over a nine-year period, generated a profit of 90.53 units through 1656 bets (ROI = +5.5%).

For example, the L.A. Kings lost their past two games by 2-1 and 4-2 scores. Since they are road underdogs, we are betting them tonight.

If you are interested to see the complete statistical study I ran in order to come up with those betting criteria, I made a video here.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 10, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday January 10th*

5th straight day with a positive gain, thanks for a 2-2 record including the HUGE upset by the Kings in Vegas.

RECORD:

Bets won = 71
Bets lost = 75
Profit = +15.79 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Senators (@ -110 or 1.91 odds, at RedWings)*

The pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which I explained in details yesterday.

Have a great weekend, hockey fans!!!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 13, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday January 13th*

RECORD:

Bets won = 71
Bets lost = 76
Profit = +14.79 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Ducks (@ +205 or 3.05 odds at 8:15 am with MyBookie, at Blues)*
*1 STAR = Hurricanes (@ +121 or 2.21 odds at 8:15 am with Pinnacle, at Capitals)*

The Anaheim pick meets the criteria of three betting angles at a time: "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Cold Team versus Hot Team Matchup."

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 14, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday January 14th*

The super hot streak ended with two lost plays last night.

Let's roll up our sleeves and get back on the winning track!

RECORD:

Bets won = 71
Bets lost = 78
Profit = +12.79 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Wild (@ +160 or 2.60 odds, at Penguins)*
*2 STARS = Kings (@ +240 or 3.40 odds, at Lightning)*
*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (@ +130 or 2.30 odds, vs Bruins)*
*2 STARS = Avalanche (@ -141 or 1.71 odds, vs Stars)*
*2 STARS = Predators (@ -116 or 1.86 odds, at Oilers)*
*1 STAR = Sabres (@ +140 or 2.40 odds, vs Golden Knights)*
*1 STAR = Canucks (@ +117 or 2.17 odds, at Jets)*

The Minnesota pick is based on the following three betting angles: "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Cold Team vs Hot Team Matchup".

Here are the details behind the latter strategy:

_"Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight LOSSES when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight WINS. Bet only if the road team's money line is greater than 2.25 in decimal format."_

Over a nine-year period, this strategy yielded a profit of 42.69 units via 428 bets.

In this case, Minnesota is undergoing a three-game losing skid, while Pittsburgh is riding a three-game winning streak. Since the odds on the Wild are indeed larger than 2.25, we are betting them tonight!

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 15, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday January 15th*

Yesterday was rough, as we lost 2.30 units, although we were 1 minute 15 seconds away from finishing the night with an overall gain.

Indeed, the Kings led 3-2 late in the third period, but Tampa tied the game with 1:15 left and won during the shootout.

Since the Kings were huge dogs whose odds were 3.40, we would have finished the night +1.10 instead of -2.30. Can't win them all! Let's rebound!

RECORD:

Bets won = 73
Bets lost = 83
Profit = +10.49 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Flyers (@ +150 or 2.50 odds, at Blues)*

IMPORTANT!!! Here are some very interesting numbers!!!

1- Performance of all NHL System Plays this season as a function of the star rating

If the pick was based on...


1 system (rated 1-2 star(s)): +23.58 units via 245 bets (ROI = +9.6%)
2 systems (rated 3-4 stars): -5.45 units via 80 bets (ROI = -6.8%)
3+ systems (rated 5 stars): +5.53 units via 28 bets (ROI = +19.8%)

The performance was disappointing when two betting angles recommend betting a given team, but things went pretty well when 3 systems or more supported the same team.

2- Performance of all NHL System Plays this season as a function of the odds

If the odds were...

Up to -110 (i.e. 1.91 in decimal format): -6.98 units via 46 bets
Between -110 and +105 ("Even money plays"): +3.11 units via 35 bets
Between +105 and +130 ("Small dogs"): +13.69 units via 86 bets
Between +130 and +160 ("Moderate dogs"): +9.72 units via 92 bets
+160 or more ("Big dogs"): +4.12 via 94 bets

As suspected, betting favorites didn't do well.


All NHL system plays this season: +23.66 units via 353 bets (ROI = +6.7%)
If we had focused on underdogs only (the last three categories): +27.53 units via 272 bets (ROI = +10.1%)

I hope you enjoyed those breakdowns! Have a nice day!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 16, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday January 16th*

The lone system play from last night was a winner, as the Flyers upset the Blues at St Louis in overtime!

A quick anecdote for you (you'll see why it is of great interest to you in a short while):

I realized, at some point yesterday, that I had forgotten to place my own bet on Philly. I logged into my online accounts and found out the best line on the Flyers was no longer 2.50, but rather 2.75! I was thrilled!

Here's the important takeaway:

The lines I share with you are the best "morning" lines since I post in the morning.

*Perhaps the "closing" lines tend to be bigger on our NHL system plays?* My betting strategies mostly follow the contrarian approach, so we tend to bet unpopular teams (for example, teams whose offense has been cold lately, or teams who have allowed tons of goals recently, or are undergoing long losing skids, etc).

For this reason, maybe the lines have a tendency to increase during the day. Maybe, maybe not. I intend to log the best closing lines for all plays we made this season (which can be obtained via Covers.com) and see how they compare to my morning lines.

Once I'm done, I'll calculate two things:
1) The proportion of games where the closing lines were bigger than the morning lines (for the system plays we made).
2) The updated profit (how much money would we have made if we had waited just before games started to place our bets?).

Obviously, I'll be happy to share the findings with you when I'm finished digging the data! We'll see if betting later during the day is more advantageous to us or not.

RECORD:

Bets won = 74
Bets lost = 83
Profit = +11.99 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Kings (@ +165 or 2.65 odds, at Panthers)*
*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (@ +125 or 2.25 odds, vs Hurricanes)*
*2 STARS = Ducks (@ +180 or 2.80 odds, at Predators)*
*1 STAR = Rangers (@ +151 or 2.51 odds, at Islanders)*
*1 STAR = Wild (@ +150 or 2.50 odds, vs Lightning)*
*1 STAR = Coyotes (@ +112 or 2.12 odds, at Canucks)*

Let's gooooooooo!!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 17, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday January 17th*

The betting strategies picked 6 underdogs last night.

Unbelievably, those plays went 4-2 for a huge 4.06-unit profit!

RECORD:

Bets won = 78
Bets lost = 85
Profit = +16.05 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*3 STARS = RedWings (@ +208 or 3.08 odds, vs Penguins)*

I already have the answer to the question I raised yesterday about "morning" versus "closing" lines:

41.2% of the time, closing line > morning line
43.2% of the time, morning line > closing line
15.5% of the time, remained the same

Also, the profit made from closing lines dropped very slightly compared to the one obtained from morning lines.

*In summary, it doesn't really matter whether we bet the morning lines or the closing lines with respect to the plays recommended by my betting systems*. Good to know!

Have a very nice weekend my friends!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 20, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday January 20*

RECORD:

Bets won = 78
Bets lost = 86
Profit = +15.05 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*3 STARS = RedWings (@ +337 or 4.37 odds, at Avalanche)*
*2 STARS = Wild (@ -105 or 1.95 odds, vs Panthers)*

The Detroit pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" and "The Cold Team vs Hot Team Matchup" betting strategies.

Meanwhile, the Minnesota pick is backed by "The Hot Scorers" angle.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 21, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday January 21*

We lost both plays last night. 

Let's rebound!

RECORD:

Bets won = 78
Bets lost = 88
Profit = +13.05 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Jets (@ +165 or 2.65 odds, at Hurricanes)*
*1 STAR = Panthers (@ +108 or 2.08 odds, at Blackhawks)*

The Winnipeg pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting strategy.

Here are the details of this angle:

_"Suppose a team has lost its past two games by scoring a maximum of 3 goals in each contest. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line greater than 1.80 (i.e. -125 in American format)."_

This betting angle, over a nine-year period, generated a profit of 90.53 units through 1656 bets (ROI = +5.5%).

For example, the Jets lost their past two games by 5-2 and 7-1 scores. Since they are road underdogs, we are betting them tonight.

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jan 22, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday January 22*

We made a very tiny profit last night.

Today is the last day before the All-Star Break, and we have a couple of strong plays! 

RECORD:

Bets won = 79
Bets lost = 89
Profit = +13.13 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Jets (@ +160 or 2.60 odds, at Blue Jackets)*
*4 STARS = Red Wings (@ +230 or 3.30 odds, at Wild)*

The Winnipeg pick is based on "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Cold Team vs Hot Team Matchup" betting strategies.

Notice that the Jackets have allowed just 3 goals over their past 5 games (including three shutouts), which is amazing! As a contrarian, we are betting against them.

As for Detroit, we backing them because of "The Scoring Drought" and also "The Cold Teams Matchup" angles.

The latter occurs pretty rarely. It has two different sets of criteria for betting. One of them is:

_"Bet a road team coming off a losking skid of length 5+ when facing a home team that has lost exactly 1 straight game. Bet only if the road team has odds greater than 2.50 (i.e. +150 in American format)."_

This system led to a 34.56-unit profit via just 44 bets over nine seasons. The 78.5% ROI is obviously astounding (), but we're talking about a small sample size.

Still, the rationale behind the strategy makes sense to me (again, as a contrarian) so I personally like it.

See you after the All-Star break!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 10, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday February 10*

RECORD:

Bets won = 79
Bets lost = 91
Profit = +11.13 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Coyotes (@ +121 or 2.21 odds, at Canadiens)*
*2 STARS = Panthers (@ +122 or 2.22 odds, at Flyers)*
*2 STARS = Lightning (@ -140 or 1.71 odds, at Blue Jackets)*

The Coyotes and Panthers picks are both based on "The Scoring Drought" strategy.

Here are the details of this betting angle:

_"Suppose a team has lost its past two games by scoring a maximum of 3 goals in each contest. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line greater than 1.80 (i.e. -125 in American format)."_

This betting angle, over a nine-year period, generated a profit of 90.53 units through 1656 bets (ROI = +5.5%).

For example, the Panthers lost their past two games by 3-2 and 7-2 scores. Since they are road underdogs, we are betting them tonight.

Best of luck folks!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 11, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday February 11*

We had a profitable return to action yesterday by winning two picks out of three (profit = +0.92 unit).

RECORD:

Bets won = 81
Bets lost = 92
Profit = +12.05 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Rangers (@ 2.18 odds, at Jets)*
*5 STARS = Senators (@ 3.40 odds, at Avalanche)*
*2 STARS = Golden Knights (@ 1.69 odds, at Wild)*
*2 STARS = Blackhawks (@ 2.06 odds, at Oilers)*
*1 STAR = Flyers (@ 2.18 odds, at Islanders)*

The Senators pick is based on "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Cold Team vs Hot Team Matchup" betting strategies.

Here are the details behind the latter strategy:

_"Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight LOSSES when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight WINS. Bet only if the road team's money line is greater than 2.25 in decimal format."_

Over a nine-year period, this strategy yielded a profit of 42.69 units via 428 bets.

In this case, Ottawa is undergoing a five-game losing skid, while Colorado is riding a four-game winning streak. Since the odds on the Sens are indeed larger than 2.25, we are betting them tonight!

Best of luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 12, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday February 12*

Bad night yesterday, as we lost 2.82 units. Let's get back on our feet quickly!

RECORD:

Bets won = 82
Bets lost = 96
Profit = +9.23 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Blackhawks (@ +133 or 2.33 odds, at Canucks)*
*1 STAR = Canadiens (@ +185 or 2.85 odds, at Bruins)*

The Montreal pick is backed by "The Big Upset" strategy:

_"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.70 in decimal format (i.e. +170 in American format). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C if its money line is greater than 1.667 in decimal format (i.e. -150 in American format, to avoid betting big favorites which did not prove to be profitable)."_

Boston's last game was a 3-1 loss in Detroit, a huge upset. For this reason, we are going to bet AGAINST the Bruins tonight (since Montreal is NOT a big favorite today).

Have a nice day!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 13, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday February 13*

RECORD:

Bets won = 82
Bets lost = 98
Profit = +7.23 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Washington Capitals (@ 2.21 odds, at Avalanche)*
*4 STARS = Edmonton Oilers (@ 2.70 odds, at Lightning)*
*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (@ 1.91 odds, at Sabres)*
*2 STARS = Senators (@ 2.21 odds, vs Coyotes)*
*2 STARS = Blues (@ 2.34 odds, at Golden Knights)*
*1 STAR = Stars (@ 2.22 odds, at Maple Leafs)*
*1 STAR = Rangers (@ 2.27 odds, at Wild)*

The Senators pick is backed by "The Cold Teams Matchup" strategy. It has two different sets of criteria for betting. Here is the one that applies to tonight's matchup:

_"Bet a home underdog if it has lost at least 3 straight games and facing a team that has lost 1-2 game(s) in a row."_

This system led to 44.95-unit gains over a nine-year period (through 141 bets).

Ottawa is indeed a home underdog and they have lost 6 straight games, while Arizona has lost one game in a row. According to the criteria above, we are backing the Sens tonight!

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 14, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday February 14*

4-3 last night for a 1.91-unit profit. Let's keep it up!

RECORD:

Bets won = 86
Bets lost = 101
Profit = +9.14 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Canadiens (@ +165 or 2.65 odds, at Penguins)*
*2 STARS = Sharks (@ +130 or 2.30 odds, at Jets)*
*1 STAR = Blue Jackets (@ -145 or 1.69 odds, vs Rangers)*
*1 STAR = Devils (@ +230 or 3.30 odds, at Hurricanes)*

Happy Valentine's day everyone!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 17, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday February 17*

Hey folks, I hope you had a nice weekend!

RECORD:

Bets won = 87
Bets lost = 104
Profit = +7.35 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Islanders (@ +118 or 2.18 odds, at Coyotes)*
*1 STAR = Ducks (@ +170 or 2.70 odds, at Flames)*
*1 STAR = Lightning (@ -114 or 1.88 odds, at Avalanche)*

Have a nice week fellows!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 18, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday February 18*

We are going through a slump, but thank God we had room for error.

It's time to rebound!

RECORD:

Bets won = 88
Bets lost = 106
Profit = +6.23 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Blue Jackets (@ +131 or 2.31 odds, at Flyers)*

This play is backed by "The Scoring Drought" strategy, whose details have been unveiled in a recent post.

Note: the Hurricanes meet the criteria for betting under "The Stingy Goalies" system. However, "The Big Upset" betting angle recommends betting their opponent, Nashville. Therefore, we are staying away from this matchup.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 19, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday February 19*

On January 17th, our cumulative gain had attained +16.05 units.

Since then, the system plays have gone through a slump and are now down to a +5.23-unit profit.

Let's cross our fingers that the skid is going to stop very soon! 

RECORD:

Bets won = 88
Bets lost = 107
Profit = +5.23 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Blackhawks (@ -129 or 1.78 odds, vs Rangers)*
*2 STARS = Coyotes (@ +144 or 2.44 odds, at Stars)*

Both picks are based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting angle. Here is how it goes:

_"Bet against a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Bet only if your team's money line is greater than 1.667 (i.e. -150 in American format)."_

This betting strategy used over a nine-year period led to gains of $87.34 through 1045 bets.

In this case, both the Rangers and the Stars just got their four-game winning streak snapped, so we are fading them tonight.

Note: the Wild meet the criteria for betting under "The Scoring Drought" system. However, "The Big Upset" betting angle recommends betting their opponent, Vancouver. Therefore, we are staying away from this matchup.

Cheers!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 20, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday February 20*

The bad slump continued last night with a couple of lost picks. 

The cumulative winnings just keep shrinking, but let's try to stay in positive territory!

RECORD:

Bets won = 88
Bets lost = 109
Profit = +3.23 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Maple Leafs (@ -110 or 1.91 odds, vs Penguins)*
*1 STAR = Flyers (@ +108 or 2.08 odds, at Blue Jackets)*

The Toronto pick is backed by "The Hot Scorers" betting angle:

_"Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games. Bet AGAINST that team if they are on the road tonight."_

This system yielded a profit of 45.08 units via 332 bets over a nine-year period.

Now, the Pens have scored 5, 5 and 4 goals in their three most recent matchups. Considering they are the visiting team tonight, we are fading them.

Gooooood luck, hockey fans!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 21, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday February 21*

There we go! A perfect 2-0 last night to break out of a slump.  

Let's build some momentum!

RECORD:

Bets won = 90
Bets lost = 109
Profit = +5.22 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Blackhawks (@ +110 or 2.10 odds, vs Predators)*
*1 STAR = Rangers (@ +143 or 2.43 odds, at Hurricanes)*
*1 STAR = Flames (@ +120 or 2.20 odds, vs Bruins)*
*1 STAR = Ducks (@ +144 or 2.44 odds, vs Avalanche)*

The Calgary and Anaheim picks are both based on "The Porous Defense" betting angle:

_"Suppose a team allows 4+ goals in each of its past two games. Bet them tonight if they are home underdogs."_

Using this system over a nine-year period led to 27.64-unit gains via 267 bets.

The Flames have allowed 4 and 8 goals in their last two meetings, while the Ducks have surrendered 4 and 6 goals. Since they are indeed home underdogs, we are backing them tonight.

My birthday this weekend!  I'll talk to you again next Monday!

Professor MJ


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 21, 2020)

ProfessorMJ said:


> *NHL System Picks for Friday February 21*
> 
> There we go! A perfect 2-0 last night to break out of a slump.
> 
> ...


Have a nice birthday party !


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 25, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday February 25*

RECORD:

Bets won = 92
Bets lost = 111
Profit = +5.75 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Sharks (@ +176 or 2.76 odds, at Flyers)*
*2 STARS = Flames (@ +185 or 2.85 odds, at Bruins)*
*2 STARS = Jets (@ +175 or 2.75 odds, at Capitals)*
*2 STARS = Blackhawks (@ +175 or 2.75 odds, at Blues)*
*1 STAR = RedWings (@ +114 or 2.14 odds, vs Devils)*

The San Jose pick is based on the following three strategies: "The Scoring Drought", "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup."

Have a nice day!!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 26, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday February 26*

We picked 5 underdogs last night, including 4 with big odds. All we needed was a couple of wins.

In the early games, the Flames upset the Bruins 5-2. Things were looking up!

However, all four remaining picks lost, including the Jets in a shootout (and the Hawks blowing a 3-1 lead).

Overall, we ended up losing 2.15 units.

RECORD:

Bets won = 93
Bets lost = 115
Profit = +3.60 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Sabres (@ +185 or 2.85 odds, at Avalanche)*

This pick is based on the following two betting strategies: "The Stingy Goalies" and "The Hot Teams Matchup."

Here are the details about the latter:

_"Bet a road team coming off 1-2 straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins."_

This system yielded a profit of 66.87 units via 483 bets over a nine-year period.

According to this betting strategy, since the Sabres have won two games in a row and the Avs are riding a three-game winning streak, we're going to back Buffalo.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 27, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday February 27*

The slide continued last night, as the system plays have been stinking lately!

The season profit has now gone from 16 units to less than 3 units right now...

RECORD:

Bets won = 93
Bets lost = 116
Profit = +2.60 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*3 STARS = Stars (@ +155 or 2.55 odds, at Bruins)*
*1 STAR = Flames (@ +115 or 2.15 odds, at Predators)*
*1 STAR = Devils (@ +129 or 2.29 odds, at Sharks)*
*1 STAR = RedWings (@ +188 or 2.88 odds, vs Wild)*

Following the recent slump, I figured I'd issue some warnings about some games.

With the season coming to an end fairly soon, *the motivation level plays a large role*.

For this reason, *I advise being cautious about the Detroit pick*. Minnesota is fighting for its playoff lives, while the Wings are eliminated.

Still, my role is to point out which teams meet the criteria for betting under systems I developed. I'm not going to omit/remove plays because I don't like them.

The objective was to find out whether those betting strategies would do well or not, so we're not going to change course and I'm still going to report such plays.

However, from a betting perspective I just wanted to issue some additional insight.

Have a good day (snowstorm here in Quebec City today!).

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Feb 28, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday February 28*

I don't recall going through such a rough streak in a long time. The systems have done extremely poorly this month.

RECORD:



Bets won = 93
Bets lost = 120
Profit = -1.40 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:



*1 STAR = Rangers (@ +145 or 2.45 odds, at Flyers)*
*1 STAR = Wild (@ +108 or 2.08 odds, at Blue Jackets)*
*1 STAR = Ducks (@ +170 or 2.70 odds, vs Penguins)*

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 2, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday March 2nd*

Finally a positive day... We made it back above 0.

Let's hope for a rebound month in March!

RECORD:

Bets won = 95
Bets lost = 121
Profit = +0.38 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Oilers (@ +119 or 2.19 odds, at Predators)*
*1 STAR = Red Wings (@ +263 or 3.63 odds, vs Avalanche)*

Let me be clear: I don't necessarily like the Detroit pick. They have nothing to play for, while Colorado is in the thick of the playoff race.

However, since my role is to report the plays that meet the criteria for betting under my 10 betting angles, I am letting you know about it.

The Oilers pick is backed by "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting strategy.

Have a good Monday, fellows!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 3, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Tuesday March 3rd*

Slight gains last night with 1 win out of two (thanks to the Oilers pulling off a small upset in Nashville).

RECORD:

Bets won = 96
Bets lost = 122
Profit = +0.57 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Devils (@ +240 or 3.40 odds, at Golden Knights)*
*4 STARS = Predators (@ +118 or 2.18 odds, at Wild)*
*2 STARS = Sabres (@ +140 or 2.40 odds, at Jets)*
*2 STARS = Sharks (@ +140 or 2.40 odds, vs Maple Leafs)*
*1 STAR = Rangers (@ +125 or 2.25 odds, vs Blues)*
*1 STAR = Oilers (@ +155 or 2.55 odds, at Stars)*

The Devils pick is based on "The Big Upset", "The Blowout" and "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting strategies.

Here are the details about "The Blowout" system:

_Bet a road underdog if they beat their previous opponent by a margin of 3 goals or more ("underdog" = money line greater than 2.05, i.e. +105)._

This betting angle generated gains of 60.49 units over 818 bets through a 9-year span.

The Devils' last game was a 3-0 win in Anaheim. Since they are indeed on the road tonight with odds above 2.05, we are backing them.

Good luck with your plays!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 4, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Wednesday March 4th*

A loss of 1.05 unit last night. Let's try to rebound right away!

RECORD:

Bets won = 98
Bets lost = 126
Profit = -0.48 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Ducks (@ +255 or 3.55 odds, at Avalanche)*
*2 STARS = Capitals (@ -148 or 1.68 odds, vs Flyers)*

The betting strategies don't pick favorites very often, but we have one tonight. The Flyers-Capitals matchup should be interesting!

Have a nice day!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 5, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Thursday March 5th*

Huge upset by the Ducks last night in Colorado! It generated a profit of 2.55 units. 

Too bad the Caps lost their big showdown with the Flyers (for a 1-unit loss since we're always risking 1 unit).

Overall: +1.55 unit yesterday.

RECORD:

Bets won = 99
Bets lost = 127
Profit = +1.07 unit (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*4 STARS = Hurricanes (@ +116 or 2.16 odds, at Flyers)*
*4 STARS = Wild (@ -111 or 1.90 odds, at Sharks)*
*2 STARS = Rangers (@ +126 or 2.26 odds, vs Capitals)*
*2 STARS = Kings (@ +157 or 2.57 odds, vs Maple Leafs)*
*1 STAR = Canadiens (@ +165 or 2.65 odds, at Lightning)*

Happy Thursday everyone!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 6, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Friday March 6th*

BIG RED ALERT!!!  

For just the 2nd time ALL SEASON, we have a play that fits 4 betting systems at a time so keep reading until the end!

The only other occurrence: we picked Detroit vs Boston at +220 odds (i.e. 3.20 in decimal format) on November 8th, which ended up being a winner!

The month of March has been very good to us!

Another winning day last night with a +1.73-unit profit.

RECORD:

Bets won = 102
Bets lost = 129
Profit = +2.80 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's lone pick based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*5 STARS = Canucks (@ +111 or 2.11 odds, vs Avalanche)*

Vancouver meets the criteria for betting under "The Big Upset", "The Porous Defense", "The Snapped Winning Streak" and "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting angles.

Here are the secrets behing "The Big Upset" betting strategy:

_"Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds greater than 2.70 in decimal format (i.e. +170 in American format). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C if its money line is greater than 1.667 in decimal format (i.e. -150 in American format, to avoid betting big favorites which did not prove to be profitable)."_

This sytem led to a 27.81-unit gain over 600 bets.

Colorado's last game was a 4-3 loss against the Ducks, a huge upset which happened to be one of our picks that day.

For this reason (and because of the other three systems), we are going to bet AGAINST the Avalanche tonight.

Have a GREAT weekend!!!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 9, 2020)

*NHL System Picks for Monday March 9th*

The BIG 5-star play hit, as the Canucks did pull off the upset over Colorado last Friday!

RECORD:


Bets won = 103
Bets lost = 129
Profit = +3.91 units (from RISKING 1 unit on every play)

Today's picks based on my 10 NHL betting systems:

*2 STARS = Avalanche (@ -147 or 1.68 odds, at Kings)*
*1 STAR = Panthers (@ +145 or 2.45 odds, at Blues)*

Good Monday!

Professor MJ


----------

